
I made a VR newsletter - Matisseio
I started this weekly newsletter for interesting articles about virtual, augmented and mixed reality. I&#x27;m going to be curating it with a couple of friends, so I&#x27;d love to know what you all think and if anyone has suggestions of what they would like to see.<p>I just published the first issue here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vamr.io&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1
======
SansarOfficial
Would love to see more from this! \- E

